# Dumping ground perch fast action!



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't posted a report in a while and judging by the amount of boats out there, most already know but, we did very well today in 42 fow at the dumping grounds north of Cedar Point/ East of Kellys. We got our 60 quick, with a bonus eye to boot. There were some walleye hooks on the Lowrance, but with the small floating city of boats out there, trolling would be near impossible. 

60 fish 20 pounds, not bad for the western basin! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

idontknow316 said:


> I haven't posted a report in a while and judging by the amount of boats out there, most already know but, we did very well today in 42 fow at the dumping grounds north of Cedar Point/ East of Kellys. We got our 60 quick, with a bonus eye to boot. There were some walleye hooks on the Lowrance, but with the small floating city of boats out there, trolling would be near impossible.
> 
> 60 fish 20 pounds, not bad for the western basin!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice. What are they charging per lb to fillet perch?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

1$ per pound


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

We did the same thing. Little short of two hours to get our sixty


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

where do you get them done for $1 a lb


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Sandusky fish Company next to the Sandusky ramp. Thats the going rate everywhere I've ever taken my fish. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

We hammered em there last Friday morning,had to cut out early due to other plans but got 62 fish at 14lbs. Definitely will be heading back soon after work this week for a quick fish.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

We ended up with 86 on Monday for three guys. It was slower with a lot of junk, and it was past my bedtime so we packed it up. The quality of fish was not as good either. The main pack of boats were more toward the Huron dump. Had a buddy fish there and he said there was very little junk. 

I ended up with 25 pounds for 86 fish compared to 20 pounds to 60 fish on Sunday.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn,well I wont be able to get out this week as planned,hopefully next week sometime itll pick back up.


----------



## kramerpage (Apr 3, 2006)

I didn't know there was a dumping ground north of cedar point.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

That dumping grounds is about 3 mi due N of the bell buoy. It has been good for perch the last couple weeks. You will see the city of boats out there.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kramerpage (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Jason for the quick reply. My boat is in Huron. Can you recommend a ramp I can use to get to this area? Huron River is too far away. My wife desperately needs to perch fish before she returns to school in September. She keeps saying lets just go out of Huron River a few miles and give it a try but I have not heard of any good catches in that area. I want to try to get her on some fish. Two weeks ago it was all farm animals and a couple of perch. Again thanks for the help. Also I downloaded a chart and saw the area on the chart. I just never knew of that. Great to learn new things...LOL


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Mazurik access in Lakeside is the closest to there. From Huron river it is faster by boat than it is to run all the way across the bridge and back around. I usually enjoy the ride.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## speck662 (Aug 10, 2008)

If you are leaving Mazurik where would you go? I have a bass boat and would like to get some perch before school starts. I am not to familiar with that part or Erie but if there is that many boats out there it should not be a problem. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

It is about 5.5 mi East from Mazuriks. I've seen plenty of bass boats and Jon boats out that way before so you should be fine on a day with low winds.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jason Pelz said:


> It is about 5.5 mi East from Mazuriks. I've seen plenty of bass boats and Jon boats out that way before so you should be fine on a day with low winds.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
$1 a pound holy crap, I paid $80 in Geneva for 30 pounds of fish after cleaned. Now I'm pissed as I was told I got a good deal. Other thing is I dropped about 300 perch off and got 30 pounds cleaned perch fillets, nice perch for the most part. Does that seem right? Is that pounds cleaned or un-cleaned for $1 a pound?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

They charge by the uncleaned weight. If you were charged $80.00 for 300 perch then that sounds realistic for the unclean weight to be around 80 lbs.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, I was wondering how they measured that. Glad to know it was a fair price.... I clean my own now as long as it isn't over 60...


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

as a general rule of thumb western basin perch yield about 1/3 of the live weight to filets ie.. 60 perch 18 lbs live nets 6 lbs of filets. central basin and eastern are larger and produce 25-30 lbs live weight for 60 perch and 8-10 lbs of filets


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

Could anyone give me the exact coordinates for the dumping grounds at Sandusky. I can always find it, but at 2 gallons per mile I need a straight course. LOL! Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

If you got them cleaned at the Geneva bait and tackle they charge .50 per fish is what I was told

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## resoh02 (Aug 18, 2013)

Its on the road where the fruit stand is just of of 269 rt 2 exit. They are a little disorganized but fish turned out fine. The open at 1:00 and you can leave fish and pick up next day.


----------

